# Prong Collar While Jogging?



## RawPitbulls

While I'm jogging with Sabrina, she tends to try to make me drag her. It really slows the both of us down. You guys think putting a prong collar on and giving it a jerk when she starts lagging would be okay?


----------



## GoingPostal

Sounds like she's had enough jogging, why not take her on shorter jaunts instead or do something she enjoys if you are trying to exercise her.


----------



## FBarnes

I am a prong collor proponent and no, that is not the way to use a prong collar. They aren't meant to jerk dogs along. You need to try some positive ways to encourage her to keep up if she's lagging because she's been trained that way (whether you realize it or not) or evaluate her physical condition to see if she's really tired.


----------



## Kassandra

I second what GoingPostal has said. Maybe she just doesn't want to jog?? I definitely don't think that is the way a prong collar should be used.


----------



## lauren43

FBarnes said:


> I am a prong collor proponent and no, that is not the way to use a prong collar. They aren't meant to jerk dogs along. You need to try some positive ways to encourage her to keep up if she's lagging because she's been trained that way (whether you realize it or not) or evaluate her physical condition to see if she's really tired.


While I hate prongs I agree 100% with this. Walks/run should be fun and enjoyable...


----------



## Liz

I am not against prongs but I won't use them for an exercising or fun only activity like agility or fly ball. If your dog is not enjoying her runs she may not be in shape or a running dog. Motivation is the way to go for these optional activities. Walks and obedience training are necessities and if you need to train these things with a prong well that's what you do.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I am all for prong collars when used properly. 

They are a training tool. Using them any other way is cruel. 

So my answer is no. have her evaluated to make sure there is a reason she doesn't want to jog. If she can't and you really need a jogging buddy, maybe get another dog that can keep up?


----------



## NewYorkDogue

I agree with most that's been said already--- if your dog is lagging behind on your runs, there is a reason; I would look there first and resolve that issue. Maybe the dog is tired, or overheated (I notice you live in Florida)..or just doesn't have the stamina for a long run. Not fair to the dog!

I am also not against prongs, if used correctly. I was using a prong collar on my mastiff for a few months- for training, to achieve a better sense of control- until I decided I did not want to use it anymore...I'm done with it. 

But to throw a prong on a dog in order to prod it along when there seems to be other issues going on is, in my opinion, just wrong.


----------



## doggiedad

how long have you been jogging with your dog? how far
are you jogging with your dog?


----------



## RawPitbulls

I think Sabrina really likes testing my limits and patience. She has been extremely athletic for a few years, and could easily jog a 10K or more. I think she just wants to see what she can get away with, or be difficult... or both. 
So, I started talking to her a lot when she slows down, and encouraging her. That does the trick almost every time, and when that doesn't, I'm carrying a squeaky toy with us to squeak when she slows down. That'll get her going!


----------



## FBarnes

My problem was always the opposite but in group class the trainer did kissy noises. Not sure what else.


----------



## StdPooDad

Kissy noises, any high pitched squeaky noise is going to get the dogs attention and get them excited to do what you would like them to do.

IMO, a prong collar, I don't care how you use it, is not going to get the dog happy and excited to do what you would like them to do.




FBarnes said:


> My problem was always the opposite but in group class the trainer did kissy noises. Not sure what else.


----------

